# Moving to Spain next year.



## margi693 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new to this site and i'm amazed at how much conflicting information there is on the web.

I basically what to know what I need to do to make the process as painless as I can. I wish to move to Spain (Malaga area) next year but want to be fully aware of everything so there is no stone unturned. I am 30 and I have a wife and a 7 year old daughter.

Do I need NIE and Residencia? Or just NIE as i'm from the EU? I work offshore and I can live anywhere in Europe (company rules) so I will be keeping the same job, which makes things a lot easier financially. Is it worth the money to get a company to sort the NIE out before I go to Spain?

My Wife is looking into leasing bar maybe, so does she have to apply for extra visa's than I do? 

Any information or links will be very gratefully received.

Margi693


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Apparently the residencia is not necessary or even the law anymore??? (according to my OH who thinks he knows everything LOL)! But to make any big purchases, take on phone lines, electricity supplies etc you need an NIE number. You also need to sign onto your local padron once you have an address here - thats just so the Spanish know you're here!

As for your wife leasing a bar - hhmmm, not a good idea, especially if she's going to be doing it on her own, it would probably cost infinately more than you would make and if you needed to employ staff as well, which if she's on her own she may have to if you have a child........ However, it maybe worth looking at some websites on google to see what sort of money is being talked about?? Personally tho I think she'd be better off trying to get bar work, again not easy as there is mass unemployment here, but you never know????

What you need to do is come over and have a good look around with a tick list and get a feel for things. Chat to some bar owners and see how they're doing etc

Jo xxx


----------



## bakeja (May 26, 2009)

If you're set on moving here for a while you are best to get Residency and NIE together. As Jo said the NIE is needed for practically everything but the residency certificate comes up a lot too (and getting one is a legal requirement though not one that I've ever heard enforced).

Do NOT pay a company to do one in advance before you come out. You can make a NIE / residency application very easily when you arrive and get it on the day. I put a step by step guide to Spanish residency applications on YouTube designed to allow people to do it for themselves without speaking Spanish.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

bakeja said:


> If you're set on moving here for a while you are best to get Residency and NIE together. As Jo said the NIE is needed for practically everything but the residency certificate comes up a lot too (and getting one is a legal requirement though not one that I've ever heard enforced).
> 
> Do NOT pay a company to do one in advance before you come out. You can make a NIE / residency application very easily when you arrive and get it on the day. I put a step by step guide to Spanish residency applications on YouTube designed to allow people to do it for themselves without speaking Spanish.


There is no such thing any more as residencia.

There IS a legal requirement for you to get a certificate confirming that you have signed on the list of foreigners, and this is in effect what people are talking about when they refer to residencia. You Do need to do this, it is a legal requirement, and you are being asked more and more for it when dealing with beaurocracy.

Yes you need a NIE. You also need to sign on with the local town hall when you settle, called the padron.

Before you leave get either E121 (if one of you is of retirement age) or E106 (if not of retirement age and not working here) and this will entitle you to health care in spain to some extent. If one of you are retired then both of you will have full health care. If you get an E106 then you will get a limited time with health care. These forms are available at DWP Newcastle Overseas Medical Benefits section. You can download them


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The rules on residencia apparently keep changing. I think Spain want it to stay but Brussels have deemed it illegal/unnecessary, also it takes a while for the various levels in Spanish bureaucracy to catch up so hense the confusion I think - summat like that?? The details you must have when you live here are your current passport and an NIE number. Thats my understanding of it

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I was perfectly happy with the residency card, which has now gone due to meddling Brits. arguing that they didn't have to carry one in their own country. The Spanish should have stuck to their guns & said that also the Brits. don't have to carry a passport, driving licence, insurance & vehicle documents either. They're not going to do away with those requirements, for the Brits., are they ?


----------



## windscreen_doctor (Feb 23, 2010)

margi693 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this site and i'm amazed at how much conflicting information there is on the web.
> 
> ...


i am from uk and i live in spain , when we first got here , first thing you need to do is go to the police station to get your NIE , you will need this fo all things here financial, as being an extrajero (foreigner) you need this piece of paper in conjunction with your passport to :- open a bank account , rent an apartment , and so on , the list is endless what you need an NIE for !! , hope this helps, and i have been living here in spain since march 2007 anything else i can help with let me know


----------



## lofthouse (Jan 25, 2010)

i just opened a bank account with halifax spain (los Alcazares branch) I did not need an NIE, just passport and proof of my UK address.
cheers
Ray


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lofthouse said:


> i just opened a bank account with halifax spain (los Alcazares branch) I did not need an NIE, just passport and proof of my UK address.
> cheers
> Ray


so that would be a non-resident account then


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> The rules on residencia apparently keep changing. I think Spain want it to stay but Brussels have deemed it illegal/unnecessary, also it takes a while for the various levels in Spanish bureaucracy to catch up so hense the confusion I think - summat like that?? The details you must have when you live here are your current passport and an NIE number. Thats my understanding of it
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo the Brussels edict was a year or so ago. Thats why no one with a residency card gets another one at renewal. So "Residency" as a concept hasnt been around for a year or so now.

As I seem to be saying on so many threads on here now ...... You get a certificate confirming entry on the Registro De Extranjeros now. People still call it residency I think cos its easier to say!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Jo the Brussels edict was a year or so ago. Thats why no one with a residency card gets another one at renewal. So "Residency" as a concept hasnt been around for a year or so now.
> 
> As I seem to be saying on so many threads on here now ...... You get a certificate confirming entry on the Registro De Extranjeros now. People still call it residency I think cos its easier to say!


Hey, I'm the beauty, you're the brains LOL!! 

We must sort these "stickies" out so that they are informative and tidy tho 

Jo XX


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hey, I'm the beauty, you're the brains LOL!!
> 
> We must sort these "stickies" out so that they are informative and tidy tho
> 
> Jo XX


Yes please!!!

The UK in Spain web page has clear info I think


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> so that would be a non-resident account then


That's all I did to start with, I didn't even use my UK address, used the branch address where we opened the account then they changed it to residents acct. when we actually got our cards.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I was perfectly happy with the residency card, which has now gone due to meddling Brits. arguing that they didn't have to carry one in their own country. The Spanish should have stuck to their guns & said that also the Brits. don't have to carry a passport, driving licence, insurance & vehicle documents either. They're not going to do away with those requirements, for the Brits., are they ?


Apparently that is an urban myth and was started by Brits, about Brits.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Here we go again! 

Spanish Residency - one practice's opinion


----------



## darrenandlynne (Sep 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Here we go again!
> 
> Spanish Residency - one practice's opinion


Steve
Thanks for that link. I have been meaning to ask for a couple of weeks about the cost of NIE numbers.
We are over in the Costa Blanca just a couple of km north of you in April and would like to get our NIE numbers as we are hoping to make the permanent move over in late summer.
We have been very kindly? quoted €400 for two numbers from an estate agent and that is with us attending. Does that sound steep to you?

Any advice on the best method please

Darren


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

darrenandlynne said:


> Steve
> Thanks for that link. I have been meaning to ask for a couple of weeks about the cost of NIE numbers.
> We are over in the Costa Blanca just a couple of km north of you in April and would like to get our NIE numbers as we are hoping to make the permanent move over in late summer.
> We have been very kindly? quoted €400 for two numbers from an estate agent and that is with us attending. Does that sound steep to you?
> ...


Steep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

That is a xxxxxxxxxxxxxx disgrace and reminds me why I think the vast majority are xxxx of the earth. That's about what I-d pay for a house on the Costa Blanca at the moment. Personally, I would never pay anybody buy I accept that I know the system, speak Spanish and am known as the coffee scrounger. Seriously, I know a few people who do it at 40 or 50 euros which I guess is OK to save oneself hassle but 400 euros!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It just makes me wonder what they charge for other services!!! I hope you are not buying through them too. 

I know Jojo (correctly) will not allow "name and shame" but these guys should be on "wanted" posters.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

darrenandlynne said:


> Steve
> Thanks for that link. I have been meaning to ask for a couple of weeks about the cost of NIE numbers.
> We are over in the Costa Blanca just a couple of km north of you in April and would like to get our NIE numbers as we are hoping to make the permanent move over in late summer.
> We have been very kindly? quoted €400 for two numbers from an estate agent and that is with us attending. Does that sound steep to you?
> ...


the NIE itself is free


they are charging you to go & get it - but you have to apply in person now in any case I think

if you're worried about not being able to speak Spanish - don't - it an be done with barely a rudimentary knowledge of Spanish

an interpreter would cost less in any case - if you really felt you needed one


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

darrenandlynne said:


> Steve
> Thanks for that link. I have been meaning to ask for a couple of weeks about the cost of NIE numbers.
> We are over in the Costa Blanca just a couple of km north of you in April and would like to get our NIE numbers as we are hoping to make the permanent move over in late summer.
> We have been very kindly? quoted €400 for two numbers from an estate agent and that is with us attending. Does that sound steep to you?
> ...


We're not allowed to use the "F" word on here are we?????????? I thought mine was "steep" cos our Gestor took us in his car to the police station and did the whole thing for us, all we did was answer the questions and sign our names and he charged us 60€ inclusive of everything and a coffee and a donut on the way!

FOUR HUNDRED EUROS?????? Are you sure you understand correctly??????


Jo xxxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

darrenandlynne said:


> Steve
> Thanks for that link. I have been meaning to ask for a couple of weeks about the cost of NIE numbers.
> We are over in the Costa Blanca just a couple of km north of you in April and would like to get our NIE numbers as we are hoping to make the permanent move over in late summer.
> We have been very kindly? quoted €400 for two numbers from an estate agent and that is with us attending. Does that sound steep to you?
> ...


Good God, if he's wanting that for nie's ,I wouldn't like to ask what he's getting up to selling houses. We had to do our own nie's as it was july & they didn't allow the gestorias to apply then during the vacation period. Cost was hardly anything.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

This just shows how desperate estate agents are these days! Anyway, in some places (in the expat areas), the police stations have volunteer interpreters - so would check that out there first! And, if all else fails, find someone in your local bar who will do it for a couple of pints!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Translate for you at the police station, I mean, rather than sort out the NIE.


----------



## darrenandlynne (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I will make sure we don't pay over the odds

Darren


----------



## linsell (Jan 29, 2010)

Registro De Extranjeros and NIE are must if you want to live in Spain


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I opened a Residents Account with Solbank on production of my UK passport and a rental agreement.
I acquired a rental contract and bank account before obtaining my NIE.
I spoke rudimentary Spanish when I went to get my NIE and saw a few Brits accompanied by gestors or whatever for whom they had surely unnecessarily paid quite a few euros as each of the officials dealing with applications spoke perfect English.
If I have learnt one thing since coming to live here it's that there are as many interpretations of rules as there are rules and officials to apply them.


----------

